# Java Laufzeitumgebung kann nicht geladen werden



## Gast (21. Jan 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich habe Win XP Home SP2, aktueller Updatestand, neu installiert. Nun habe ich von dieser Seite:
http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 4 heruntergeladen und installiert. Die Installation von JRE verlief problemlos, nur, wenn ich die Installation überprüfen möchte, oder auf eine Seite gehe, die Java benötigt, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung :"Java Laufzeitumgebung kann nicht geladen werden". Ich habe JRE mehrmals deinstalliert und danach wieder neu installiert; auch habe ich JRE 6 Update 4 von anderer Stelle heruntergeladen und installiert. Immer das Gleiche. Ebenfalls habe ich es mit einer älteren Version (JRE 5 Update 14) versucht; ohne Erfolg. Auf allen anderen Rechnern, die ich zu betreuen habe, funktioniert JRE ohne Probleme, nur auf diesem will es nicht klappen. 

In der Hoffnung, daß mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen kann, bedanke ich mich schon mal im Voraus.

lg


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jan 2008)

Gib mal auf der Konsole java -version ein. Klappt es da?


----------

